# Πρόβλημα στην αλλαγή γλώσσας στο πληκτρολόγιο

## MasterX

Καλησπέρα,

Το πρόβλημα που αντιμετωπίζω είναι ασυνήθιστο, και δεν ξέρω πως να το λύσω. Αν αλλάξω γλώσσα στο πληκτρολόγιο (είτε με το να πατήσω στο εικονίδιο είτε με το συνδυασμό των πλήκτρων) τότε θα μπορώ να γράψω ελληνικά σε όλες τις εφαρμογές που θα ξεκινήσω αφού κάνω την αλλαγή στην γλώσσα. Στις εφαρμογές που ήδη "έτρεχαν" μπορώ να γράψω μόνο αγγλικά, και στις εφαρμογές που ξεκίνησα μετά την αλλαγή της γλώσσας μπορώ να γράψω μόνο ελληνικά.

Έχει κανένας από εσας αντιμετωπίσει αυτό το πρόβλημα; Ξέρω ότι έγινε από μια αναβάθμιση που έκανα στο σύστημα, αλλά δε θυμάμαι ποια προγράμματα ανάβαθμισα για να διορθώσω τη ζημιά.

Ευχαριστώ

----------

## Deathwing00

Se pio desktop manager vriskese? I rithmisis sou einai sto xorg.conf? Ekanes restart ta X meta tin anavathmisi?

----------

## Apopatos

Μάλλον έχεις ενεργοποιημένη την επιλογή <<ξεχωριστή διάταξη για κάθε παράθυρο>> στο Σύστημα-Προτιμήσεις-Πληκτρολόγιο.

Gnome δεν χρησιμοποιείς;

----------

